# Scientific Phenomina



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry if these stories have already been posted and talked aobut, but I am excited of having heard of them for the first time during a discussion during school and thought I would post them for you guys. I got the stories second hand so I can't exactly be sure whetehr they are real or not but they sure are cool.

Some scientists or other had two atomic clocks syncranized exactly, one remained on earth while the other was placed in a rocket and launched at super speeds before being returned to earth. They found the one in the rocket was behind by a few seconds. (Could this be the beginning of developing time travel?)

Scientists have successfully stopped light (something having having to do with cold temperatures and metal of some kind), and managed to transfer it from one place to another (Being as light is made up of molecules, could this possibly lead to the development of teleportation devices?)

Some prisoners on death roll, having nothing to lose volunteered to have experiments tested on them. One was taken into a room, blind-folded, and strapped down with restraints to a chair, and was then told that they were going to experiment with torture technics on him. First they told him they were going to burn his arm with a lit cigarette. They lit a cigarette, let him get a good whiff of the smoke and then one man took a long drag of it right up next to his ear. They then poked his arm with a pencil eraser and he screamed and tensed as if he had actually been burned by a lit cigarette, When they removed the eraser there was a red mark as if he had actually been burned. (Wierd huh, I guess this proves there is something to the saying, 'mind over matter.')

Somewhere in the ocean some navy was experimenting creating a electrostatic shield, for a few moments they were successful and a strange green thing was all they saw of it (It was reported that several hundred miles away inhabitants of some island or other saw the green shield too), once it dissapeared they found where the perimeter of the shield had been, the men trapped between the inside of the shield and the outside of it had been shifted somehow so that their body parts were seperated and found on several different decks directly below where they had been standing. Like for example if one had been standing on the top deck, his torso, head, and arms may hve also been there, but his legs may have been found on the deck below.

Another one was where scientists developed these tanks (They had some fancy name for them which I can't recall) filled with salt water that was kept at human body temperature and so bouyant that a human placed in it could float without effort. The walls were sound proofed so that any person placed within would lose all sense of their senses other than their thoughts. If left in too long however, they would begin to hallucinate so vividly that once removed they could never recover. (I can't remember the significance of this one, but perhaps a seach on the net could reveal some of the more interesting aspects of this experiment.) 

Somewhere else scientists created this room filled with cameras that made it so any function of the human body would correlate with it's own specific sound, like moving your index finger would be like a B flat note or breathing would be like a drum beat etc. Once removed from these environments however the people were found to have problems with their motor functions such as breathing because they no longer heard the sounds.

Upside down galsses were invented that turned so that everything looked upside down when the glasses were worn. Eventually the subjects eyes would adjust and the would once more be able to see things right side up with the glasses on, but then when they removed them, things were turned upside down again and their eyes once more had to readjust. THe mind is an amazing thins, and does most amazing things.

Again I can not say for certain whetehr any of these are any more than rumors and hoaxes, here's another one however that I was able to look up and find over the internet: http://www.abovetopsecret.com/pages/philadelphia.html

This is like rea life X-file material. It makes me believe the future is going to be an incredible and exciting place.


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello there!

Aaah, the youth of today - you have so much optimism, almost makes me miss school!

I do not mean, in any way whatsoever, to put a dampener on your excitement at this discoveries and I truly hope you keep this optimism throughout life.

These experiments you have listed are truly amazing (if true) and yes, I can see the future being an interesting place but I'm afraid that the older you get, the more cynical you get so incredible and exciting are not words I would use!!!

Very interesting post though - thankyou! 

xx


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 21, 2006)

Jaxom_Ruatha said:
			
		

> Sorry ......
> 
> [1]...two atomic clocks ...(Could this be the beginning of developing time travel?)
> 
> ...


 
Firstly, no apologies needed  And as to your points (which I numbered above), I might have leads and short answers, or not!

#1 is a 'proof' for Einsteins Theory of Relativity. The Special part, I think its called. This states that the faster you go (relative to something else) the slower time will travel. So, physicists have used atomic clocks (since they are 'accurate') to compare one with another thats been 'moving' faster. It isnt a form of time travel though. Time seems to have slowed down for the moving clock... but for anyone travelling with that clock, they would not 'feel' any change. It can get complicated, but thats my brief explanation. If you had the money and the rocket power you could go wizzing off as fast as you could and then come back to Earth later - You might not have aged much but your twin sister may well have passed away long ago...

#2 I dont know about...

#3 is one of those phenomenons! If the 'victim' or volunteer _really_ believes in whats happening (---> goes into hypnosis and such). And 'such'? Ah, its a bit vague and not scientific, since it involves perception and 'belief' (belief being scientifically unquantifiable!). But it does happen! Its not 'hocus-pocus', not to me. There is physiological feedback to some affected area of the skin which there is no doubt of in the persons mind, so they develope a blister when they havent actually been burned!!!

#4 sounds dubious...

#5 is real enough: sensory deprivation. Should be plenty on that over the NET. The 'mind' needs references to function sanely...

#6 cant comment on either...

#7 is another case of adjusting your visual perception. You can relearn how to function in an upside-down world. Manipulation of the vision... Your brain can, given time, work out how to move your body from what ever you can 'see', whether it be upside down, left to right... In actuallity your retina's 'see' the world upside down already - our brains just 'think-it' the right way up! So long as we all agree which way IS up .

#8 looks like some hoax. One of those cases where you cant find out what actually happened, even if nothing did happen. If you cant find out, then you might think 'they' are covering something up 

One sole bit of advice: don't take _anything_ for granted


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll have a shot at number 2, then (aren't you glad Hieroglyph found it first)

Scientists have successfully stopped light (something having having to do with cold temperatures and metal of some kind), and managed to transfer it from one place to another (Being as light is made up of molecules, could this possibly lead to the development of teleportation devices?)



The slowing of light by a bose/Einstein condensates is by a factor of several percent, at temperatures so close to absolute zero . I don't believe light could be stopped totally - with zero rest mass, its energy would merely go to spoiling your perfect low temperature. 

And light isn't made up of molecules, but photons, wavecles (whenever you look at them as particles, they look like waves, with interference phenomena and the like, but when you consider them as waves, the photo electric effect and quantum leap out of the woodwork.) Thus, even if teleportation could be made to work for electro-magnetic energy, it might not carry over to matter.

Still, don't give up on teleportation- there are several differing aproaches which could possibly give results, even if microscopic seems more likely than macroscopic.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 23, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> I'll have a shot at number 2, then (aren't you glad Hieroglyph found it first)...


 
 *chuckle a lot*   Doesnt have to be a case of "first come, first serve", Chris.

So what happened to those other points? Can we dispell any 'myths' here?

I didnt know about how the Condensates affected light... Intwestin'!!!


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh, I think we can fairly confident we can knock the "electrostatic shield" on the head - firstly, because the terminology's wrong (it wouldn't be electrostatic, and anyway, electrostatics and salt water don't mix. What they would have been trying for, if they had been, which they probably weren't anyway, would have been a force screen, an "all the forces that hold matter together just without the matter" device. Now what the article suggests is that some experimental generator presumably powered by the ship's generators produced a shear plane of fractured space - something we can't yet manage on microscopic levels in high energy physics laboratories. It's not totally inconceivable that something- I don't know, a dark matter comet travesing the planet and the experiment worked as a "lightning rod" earthing the phenomenon - but I certainly wouldn't put money on it at any odds.
The #6 sounds entirely possible, although it would take a considerable exposure time - I've wired up dancers so that particular movements trigger particular sounds since the sixties, and never had any problems after rehearsals. 
Trying to download #8 crashed my computer, but it was the "making a ship invisible and it turning up somewhere else" one, I believe, which is generally considered to have originated as a joke. Of course, if you really want a conspiracy theory the joke explanation is obviously a cover up.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 24, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> ...dark matter comet...


 
Just astounding what minds can come up with!!!

That is a new to me, but then I do spend most time in fantasy as opposed to science-fiction...

Hmmm, yes, #6 is surely 'doable' and time would be a factor... But as to whether this would affect such basic motor functions as breathing, I do not know. I'd need to 'experiance' this to some degree, I think. Visual manipulation and sensory deprivation I am more familiar with, in reality, practicality and cognitively. But I have never made an effort at such association.

Very interesting though...

Remember the seated experiment with 'forcing' a subject into their chair... then lifting them clear with a single finger?...

Me neither, never tried it


----------

